
Show HN: HTML requires - cfv
https://cfv1984.github.io/html-require/
======
cfv
Hi! Author here! I made a thing!

Declarative HTML requires, where requiring practically anything is a data
attribute away.

In its current incarnation, all it does is load HTML and put its components in
places that make sense, replacing the original <link> tag.

It does need better checking and it does need better features, but at this
moment it's super sufficient for a freelance project of mine, and could be
useful for other people too, hence my sharing it.

Want to lend a hand? I'm taking issues and pulls here github.com/cfv1984/html-
require

